# APR Motorsport at Miami: Follow us on Facebook for Live Updates!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The 2011 season started with a Victory for VW & APR Motorsport at Daytona and
now we are at it again in Miami. Follow us on Facebook for live updates all 
weekend as we field two MK6 GTI 2.0 TSI's and one B8 S4 3.0 TFSI in the 
Grand Am Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge.

You can find more information here including Live Timing and Scoring!
http://www.grand-am.com/schedule/event.cfm?series=k&eid=2372

The race will be on Speed TV on Mar 19, 2:00 PM ET.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------

